# Jacke : Softshell oder Primaloft bei  Minusgraden?



## pixxelbiker (24. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
aktuell bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Bikejacke für den Winter(Budget max. 150Euro),  Temperaturbereich -5°C bis -12°C
Softshell hatte ich früher schonmal von P.I., war auch ganz ok, wurde aber am Rücken auch schnell schwitzig.
Beim recherchieren bin ich dann auf die aktuelle Vaude Kollektion gestoßen, neben den altbekannten Kuro und Posta-Jacken gibts da inzwischen auch Jacken mit diversen Materialmixen aus Softshell und Primaloft.
http://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Produkte...&filter[sports][0]=Radsport#list-itemsperpage
Was die Isolation angeht war die Softshelljacke damals schon prima, der Rucksack ist inzwischen auch ein anderer(Vaude Gravit bzw. Evoc Tour) was das schwitzen am Rücken schonmal einschränken könnte.
Kann jemand aus Erfahrung sagen wie sich die Primaloft-Jacken auf dem Bike bei Minusgraden schlagen?
Gibt es da Probleme mit "Kältebrücken" durch den Rucksack?
Ich bedanke mich im vorraus für sachdienliche Hinweise


----------



## Baxter75 (24. November 2015)

Ich hab diese hier http://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Produkte/Bekleidung/Jacken/Men-s-Primapro-Jacket-hydro-blue.html#tabs-0
Kann zum Biken leider nix sagen ,da ich sie so anziehe ,weil mir erscheint der Stoff bzw das Material nicht strapazierfähig genug ,wenn man zb nen Rucksack auf hat . Was noch dazu kommt ,sie is am Kragen recht anfällig,wenn man sich nicht ständig rasiert ..
Was die Größe angeht,trage ich sonst immer M ,aber bei dieser musste es ne L sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixxelbiker (24. November 2015)

besten Dank, dann ist schonmal eine Jacke weniger in der Auswahl


----------



## Baxter75 (24. November 2015)

sonst vom tragen her ,is sie schön leicht
Hier mal nen Foto ,damit du siehst ,was ich meine


----------



## Kadauz (24. November 2015)

Bei Primaloft Jacken gibt es gerne Kältebrücken an den Steppnähten. Bei hoher körperlicher Aktivität kann das aber auch angenehm sein. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Primaloft besser isoliert als das typische Softshell Material, aber winddurchlässiger ist. Das ist aber nur eine Vermutung. Fakt ist jedoch, dass eine Softshell häufig robuster ist (Rucksack, Abgang) als eine PrimaLoft Jacke (häufig RipStop Material), die ja meistens mit geringem Packmaß wirbt.


----------



## RetroRider (24. November 2015)

Mir kommt meine Primaloft-Jacke (Rose Isolation) viel wärmer und schwitziger vor als meine Softshell-Jacken.


----------



## Kadauz (24. November 2015)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Mir kommt meine Primaloft-Jacke (Rose Isolation) viel wärmer und schwitziger vor als meine Softshell-Jacken.



Klar, kann man wohl auch nicht generalisieren. Kommt ja auch auf die PrimaLoft Füllung oder die Dicke der Softshell an.


----------



## Seegrufti (24. November 2015)

http://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Produkte/Bekleidung/Men-s-Minaki-Jacket-hydro-blue.html

Meine aktuelle Winterjacke. Angenehmes Klima für Vielschwitzer. Winddicht genug. Softshell ist natürlich robuster. Aber mehrere Tage alpin mit schwerem Rucksack und Biketragen schadlos überstanden. Keine spürbare Kältebrücke. Unrasierter Träger wird in Grenzen toleriert. Mit dickem Langarmtrikot und 1 oder 2 Unterhemden bis -5 ok. Gutes Teil.


----------



## Jocki (24. November 2015)

Bin heute Morgen bei -6 Grad zum Berglaufen gegangen. Dazu habe ich den Montane Fireball Pullover getragen. das Ding hält sehr gut warm und die Atmungsaktivität geht auch in Ordnung. Aber die Primaloftfüllung braucht sehr dicht gewebtes Obermaterial, damit die Faser nicht Austritt. In Kombination mit der extrem niedrigen Wasseraufnahme von Primaloft sorgt das dafür, das sämtliche Primaloftkleidungsstücke kaum Feuchtigkeit nach außen transportieren können. Nach einer intensiven Trainingseinheit sind die Sachen von innen Klatschnass. dafür beeinträchtigt Feuchtigkeit die Isolation kaum. Ich persönlich finde nen dicken Fleece + Windbreaker beim WinterSport oft angenehmer. Dafür ist Fleece bei gleicher Isolationsfähigkeit schwerer, hat ein größeres Packmaß und schränkt die Bewegungsfähigkeit stärker ein.

Eine Topkomination sind z.B. der Bergans Microlight Anorak und das Mountain Equipment Tombstone Jacket.


----------



## pixxelbiker (25. November 2015)

Besten Dank für die Antworten Im Radladen konnte ich gestern mal die erwähnte "Vaude Minaki" und "Vaude Qimsa" probieren... Beide empfand ich als sehr angenehm zu tragen. 
Beeindruckend empfand ich das geringe Gewicht der Minaki, wobei die sich an der Oberfläche ziemlich dünnhäutig anfühlt...
Die Qimsa macht hingegen einen deutlich robusteren Eindruck,oder ist das Material der Minaki robuter als vermutet? ...Bislang war es häufig so das ich im Winter bei 0 bis -5 Grad gestartet bin, auf den Bergen wars dann meist nochmal 5 bis 8 Grad kälter, Wind kommt ebenfalls dazu....
@Seegrufti :konntest Du die Jacke schon unterhalb von -5Grad und Wind fahren? 
Als Windjacke zusätzlich bliebe mir dann die Vaude Moab, im Sommer und Herbst hat sie gute Dienste geleistet.


----------



## Athabaske (25. November 2015)

Ich persönlich habe primaloft nur als Pausenjacke oder Schutz bei extremer Kälte bei Skitouren dabei. Ein Windstopper reicht nach meiner Erfahrung bei körperlicher Betätigung auch bei Minusgraden vollkommen, ofto sogar noch weniger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salzstreuer2 (27. November 2015)

Softshell finde ich viel weniger schwitzig! Ich trage Vaude...einmal in hinten offen und einmal in zu. Bei Interesse kann ich die Namen suchen.


----------



## Seegrufti (27. November 2015)

@pixxelbiker

Bisheriger Kälterekord war -5 kombiniert mit stürmischem Wind (Windchill -15) auf dem verschneiten Sertigpass (2739m) im schönen Graubünden.
Insgesamt brutal, aber mit ärmellosem Unterhemd und normalem Langarmtrikot drunter überlebt. Bei so starkem Wind zieht es durch. Dafür bleibt die Jacke relativ trocken. Die Jacke hat auch einen Sturz überlebt ohne Schaden. Scheinbar hält die dünne Hülle mehr aus als gedacht. Würde das Teil jederzeit wieder kaufen.
Normale Bedingungen (Schiener Berg bei 0°) lassen einen bergauf schwitzen.

LG


----------



## pixxelbiker (28. November 2015)

@Seegrufti:besten Dank, das macht mir die Jacke doch schmackhafter als ich vermutet hab,zumal ich entweder die Windweste o. 2,5L Jacke ohnehin dabei ist, nimmt ja kaum Platz weg


----------



## pixxelbiker (28. November 2015)

@salzstreuer 2: Das wäre durchaus hilfreich, Dankeschön


----------



## pfeifferheiko (28. November 2015)

primaloft und co sind für geringe bis mässige Aktivitäten gut geeignet als midlayerersatz statt Fleece, für starke Aktivitäten wie radfahren dagegen ungeeignet.

wie joki sagt man durchnässt dann damit völlig, hab ne 60er primaloft und ne 100er primaloft und nem es deswegen dann nur zum gemütlichen wandern.
auf dem rad bin ich damit innerhalb von ner stunde so nass das wasser innen runterläuft.

beim biken braucht man stark feuchtigkeitsleitende Bekleidung sonst durchnässt man unweigerlich.


gibt aber erste ansätze das durchnässen in den griff zu bekommen mit verbesserten luftigeren füllungen.
polartec Alpha und primaloft thermoball sollen da nen tick besser sein laut marketing.

hab davon allerdings noch nichts in Verwendung und kann nicht sagen ob das zeug auch Feuchtigkeit staut.


----------



## Salzstreuer2 (28. November 2015)

pixxelbiker schrieb:


> @salzstreuer 2: Das wäre durchaus hilfreich, Dankeschön


Vaude matera und Vaude Mens Prio.

Schon älter aber Vaude bringt jedes Jahr neue raus immer mit so Fantasienamen..
Prio, Mio Malema, Matera usw.

Im Grunde immer dasselbe.
Günstig bei Hs kaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seegrufti (28. November 2015)

Midlayer? Ich nutze die Jacke als äussere Lage. So ist das ja wohl auch gedacht. Und das ist seit 20 Jahren schon meine typische Kältebekleidung beim radeln. Früher mit einer Wolfskin Innenjacke als Aussenlage. Wer da noch eine Membran oder ähnliches aussen draufpackt provoziert den Nässestau.

Unabhängig davon säuft bei mir jede falsch gestapelte Klamottenschicht ab. Bevorzugt mit Softshell aussen drauf.

https://www.bike-components.de/blog/2014/12/im-test-vaude-minaki/

Der empfohlene Temperaturbereichin diesem Test ist mir etwas zu warm, aber sonst kann ich dem Tester zustimmen.

edit: Gemäss physikalischer Gesetze (temperaturabhängiger Dampfdruck von Wasser) muss jede Bekleidung durchfeuchten, wenn innen gut geschwitzt wird und aussen keine Wärme entweicht. Ohne Energieabgabe auch kein Schweissverlust nach aussen.

Wichtig ist eine den Anforderungen entsprechende Isolierung (Bekleidung).


----------



## pixxelbiker (29. November 2015)

Der Test liest sich schon recht interessant. Während der Abfahrt könnte man ja problemlos noch eine Windweste oder 2,5L Jacke drüber ziehen. An der Qimsa- Softshelljacke hingegen fand ich die Struktur an der Innenseite interessant. Im Gegensatz zu meinen bisherigen Softshells war diese in einer Art Raster- bzw Wabenform, was wohl das schwitzen minimiren und die Luftzirkulation verbessern soll.
Interessant wäre mal ob da jemand im Vergleich wirklich einen Unterschied bemerken konnte...


----------



## Salzstreuer2 (29. November 2015)

habe vaude mit so ner wabenstrucktur. mens prio... kaum unterschied. sinnvoll ists wenn hinten was abdampfen kann weil hinten fleecegewebe ist wie bei vaude matera


----------



## pfeifferheiko (29. November 2015)

pixxelbiker schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu meinen bisherigen Softshells war diese in einer Art Raster- bzw Wabenform, was wohl das schwitzen minimiren und die Luftzirkulation verbessern soll.
> Interessant wäre mal ob da jemand im Vergleich wirklich einen Unterschied bemerken konnte...



waffelfleecefutter gibt's schon seit 15 jahren, der einzige zweck davon ist die reine gewichtsreduktion."soweit ich mich errinere patagonia hatte es als erstes im Sortiment"

auf jeden fall soll die waffelstruktur die "gleiche" wärmeleistung bringen wie die gleiche haarlänge an vollflächigem fleece.
der Vorteil ist man kann ne jacke vom gewicht her um knapp 10%-15% reduzieren.

mit schwitzen oder irgend ner luftzirkulation hat das nix zu tun.


schwitzen tuste einzig durch die reine Aktivität"sport,anstrengung,..." und das auch immer.

da grammzählerei von Bekleidung beim biken keine rolle spielt kannste Waffel vs nicht Waffel ignorieren.


----------



## pixxelbiker (30. November 2015)

Da wird die Vaude Miniaki von mal zu mal interessanter...
Bis -5°C und Wind hat dieses Jahr recht gut funktioniert:
Langarmshirt "supernatural" 150er Merino, darüber ein dünnes Polarfleece von TNF, darüber dann die Vaude Moab Jacke, wenns bergab wirklich zu sehr zieht kommt noch eine dünne PI Windweste drüber, die ist schon uralt, funktioniert aber tadellos


----------



## SteffenZ (1. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin nach etlichen Jahren immer noch begeistert von meiner Mavic Inferno. hält warm und hat, wenn es doch zu warm drin wird, ein paar Lüftungsöffnungen.


----------



## riddden (1. Dezember 2015)

also ich glaub auch dass du mit der softshell besser fährst. ich fahr auch bei minus graden mit softshell..hab hald drunter noch ein thermoleibchen an.. Softshell find ich einfach robuster, speziell beim Biken ein Faktor. Dass sie bissl schwerer is is ja eig. egal. und Wind haltet die auch super ab. Also ich würd ne softshell nehmen..


----------



## pfeifferheiko (1. Dezember 2015)

riddden schrieb:


> Softshell find ich einfach robuster, speziell beim Biken ein Faktor.



wenn ich blöd stürze ist alles zerrissen, da ist es völlig latte ob etwas 20% robuster als was anders ist.
die paar Prozent unterschiede sind da nämlich keine.

richtig robust ist sowiso nur massives gewebe und aus sowas wiegt ne jacke schon mal 1-1,5KG.
wer zieht sich dann sowas an......wenn softshells die aus pilepale gewebe sind ~500gramm im schnitt wiegen.

softshell haben für mich nix mit robust zu tun.




riddden schrieb:


> Dass sie bissl schwerer is is ja eig. egal. und Wind haltet die auch super ab. Also ich würd ne softshell nehmen..



das bisl schwer ist relativ den der echte nutzen zählt.
softshell ist na ne pseudowindjacke mit bishen Fleece drauf geklebt.

variante 1:
90% aller softshells sind nicht winddicht was das Resultat hat das wind durchs aussengewebe zum Fleece drückt und die wärme da dann rausgedrückt.
das mehr gewicht da dann sinfrei den wozu ne Wärmeisolierung drauf kleben die Zusatzgewicht bringt und keinen nutzen.

das ganze wird dann unter dem Prädikat:"es muss so sein weil das erst ne magische atmungsativität zaubert."
tatsächlich ist es nur die Unfähigkeit des Hersteller ein vernünftiges und funktionelles gewebe herszustellen und pfusch zu vermarkten.

variante 2:
da nur ne Hand voll Hersteller vernünftiges zeug bauen können bedient sich viele pseudosporthersteller nen einfachen tricks um nun doch die eientliche Funktionalität"wind+kälte draussen zu halten und zu wärmen" vorzutäuschen.

sie kleben zwischen aussengewebe und futter ganz einfach ne Plastikfolien."kennt man ja aus regenbekleidung und was diese Plastikfolien für nen Effekt haben,wasserstau ende nie"



riddden schrieb:


> Also ich würd ne softshell nehmen..



dann nenn mal bitte modelle die 100% ihre eigentliche funktion erfüllen?
"99-100% wind ab zu halten +ordentlich zu wärmen durch den geklebten Futterstoff ohne Plastikfolie dazwischen!

mir ist zumindest noch keine untergekommen, hab da schon einige an gesehn und keine hat nur ansatzweise getaugt.
entweder wars variante 1 oder 2 jedes mal.

ist einer der gründe warum ich von softshells weg bin, da alles nur mangelhaft ist, auch wenn manches hübsch aussehen tut.


----------



## Jocki (1. Dezember 2015)

Die Castelli 7x air kriegt das tatsächlich ziemlich gut hin- kratzt dafür aber auch an der 400 Eur marke. Passform, Aerodynamik, Ärmellänge, Kragen- und Armabschlüsse sind fürs Radfahren perfekt...


----------



## pfeifferheiko (3. Dezember 2015)

ob der schnitt cool ist oder wie sich jemand nen optimalen race schnitt vorstellt war nicht die frage.

ob es was funktionelles gibt war sie.

zum schnitt:
die castelli ist hauteng, sowas trage ich überhaupst nicht.

zur Ausstattung:
dann muss ne jacke ne Kapuze haben, ohne kauf ich keine."das nächste nogo"

und der letzte punkt ist das das es in die variante 2 gehört."was für mich auch ein nogo ist"

ne Membran die laut markenting 7x besser als gore tex sein soll bleibt weiterhin ne Membran."geschlossene wasserdichte Plastikfolie"

und dann sowas zu lesen schmerzt:
http://www.castelli-cycling.com/Products/Damen/Oberteile/Jacken/ELEMENTO-2-7x(AIR)-W-JACKET/p/451555715A



> Dadurch kann das Maß an Ventilation äußerst flexible gestaltet werden. Bei intensiver Belastung lässt sich die Außenlage öffnen, um mehr Luftströmung zum Trocknen der Innenschicht zu erhalten.



das ich jede jacke mit Plastikfolie drin öffnen kann"halt beim Zipper" um das schwitzwasser welches sich zwangsweise bei dieser bekleidungsart innen sammelt teilweise wegtrocknen ist mir klar.
das kann ne 20€ tüte von aldi aber auch."auch wenns böse klingt"

winddicht mit wärmefutter drin ohne Plastikfolie dazwischen ist mir im radberreich noch nicht unter gekommen.

das will ich sehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixxelbiker (3. Dezember 2015)

Ich mag auch eher den bequemen Schnitt, knapp 400 Euro für eine Bike-Winterjacke wären mir persönlich auch etwas zuviel des guten...für ähnlich viel Geld hab ich im Sommer ca. eine Woche Urlaub mit dem Bike in Schweden gemacht
Da wäre die Vaude Miniaki preislich schon an der Schmerzgrenze.
Kapuze an der Bikejacke ist wirklich was feines, für den Winter find ich da das "buff hood" sehr interessant.


----------



## Gruschenko (3. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen
Ich kann die hier empfehlen:
http://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Produkte/Bekleidung/Jacken/Men-s-Virt-Softshell-Jacket-yellow.html
Geht mit einem Merino Langarmshirt drunter sehr gut bis in die Minusgrade.
Ist robust und meines Erachtens nicht so schwitzig. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T520 mit Tapatalk


----------



## benhimself (10. Dezember 2015)

Servus,

ich trage diese Softshell hier von Bergans (Link, ~€200) und wie Gruschenko ein Merino Langarm + ärmelloses Funktions-Uhemd. Hiermit bin ich bei bisher minus 8 (und Fahrtwind) problemlos warm geblieben. Für Hals / Gesicht / Ohren trage ich dann ein Merino-Buff und eine leichte Mütze.
Am Rücken bin ich aber dann meist feucht - imo normal, sobald du nen Rucksack trägst.-


----------



## jadubbs (12. Dezember 2015)

Ich fahr bei Minusgraden mit einer Gore Bikewear Tool 2 Softshelljacke. Bei wenig Minus mit Kurzarmtrickot, bei mehr Minus mit Langarm. Da ist keine Kapuze dran. Da nehme ich dann ein Stirnband.


----------



## Berni2806 (13. Dezember 2015)

Schmeiß auch mal die Mavic Inferno in den Raum !
Top Verarbeitung, Sitzt prima, lüftungsöffnungen, sturmhaube inkl.


Bin selbst jetzt mit dem Crosser bei -8℃ nur drunter mit nem langen shirt gefahren ! Passt perfekt.

Und übrigens zur zeit bei Brügelmann um 100€ oder so ;-)


----------



## pfeifferheiko (13. Dezember 2015)

> sitzt prima



jo sogar sehr prima, 2 Bewegungen darin und schon ist der bund beim Bauchnabel.

und schwitzig ende nie, da hilft keine"beluftungsöffnung" der welt mehr, was da wohl zusammengekleistert wurde.


----------



## 2 wheel drive (14. Dezember 2015)

Meine Erfahrungen (Vielschwitzer):

Ich nutze sowohl Softshell, hier hauptsächlich die bereits erwähnte Vaude Gravit, als auch die Vaude Minaki Primaloft Jacke (+passender kurzer Hose). Die Primaloft ist wirklich sehr warm, die hab ich bis jetzt auch nur dann angezogen wenns RICHTIG kalt wurde. In offenem Gelände wo´s richtig kalt zieht oder als zusätzliche bzw. Wechseljacke für die Abfahrt perfekt.
Die Gravit nehm ich so von +8 bis -8 Grad. Sehr vielseitig, je nachdem was man drunter trägt. Bei Minusgraden mit langarm Trikot drunter, ansonsten mit kurzen Sachen. Die Beste Softshell die ich bis jetzt hatte.


----------



## pfeifferheiko (16. Dezember 2015)

2 wheel drive schrieb:


> Die Beste Softshell die ich bis jetzt hatte.



nur das dieses ding rein garnix mit ner softshell zu tun hat egal ob älteres Modell oder aktuelles.
http://www.rocksports.de/shop/produ...w-Gr-XL.html?gclid=COzS5snI38kCFSHmwgod6nEMGQ

wird als *Softshell-Windjacke*"2 Sachen gleichzeitig" verkauft.

würde aber ne Windjacke sein wenn....., nur durch die plastikfolienbeschichtung innen ist es zu ner Regenjacke geworden."aktuelles Modell"
sieht man schön am produktbild die weiße Plastikfolie im inneren der Kapuze.

nass schwitzen ist bei plastikfolienbekleidung immer garantiert egal von welchem hersteller.

die gravit wurde zu beginn als "halbherzige" Windjacke verkauft"20% wind pfeift durch".
laut marketing sollte das"durchpfeifen" nen nutzen haben und ist gewollt, praktisch kann vaude keine vernünftigen Stoffe fertigen und vermarktet das als produkt highlight.

jetzt hat vaude gemerkt das Nutzer doch was ordentlicheres wollen" echt winddichten Stoffe um kälte wirklich abzublocken" und da wird kurzerhand einfach ne Plastikfolie rein geklebt da nen winddichten Stoff bekommen sie ja ned hin......

ich hatte selber mal 2 andere Produkte von vaude aus probiert"nicht dieses teil" und das war auch mehr als mangelhaft was die abliefern.

zelte und rucksäcke von vaude sind ganz ordentlich, Bekleidung dagegen einfach nur schlecht.


----------



## 2 wheel drive (16. Dezember 2015)

Oha, da hagelts jetzt aber.

Also mir war jetzt nicht bewusst, dass diese Jacke (älteres Modell) nicht als Softshell gelten soll. Ich weiß, dass die aus diesem 80er Material besteht. Haben noch eine von Gore daheim, die ist ganz ähnlich vom Material (haptisch), und da steht dick und fett Softshell drauf, deswegen hab ich das der Gravit auch unterstellt.
Die Vaude Jacke funktioniert für mich aber wirklich gut, kann mich echt nicht beklagen. Ich hab und hatte noch andere Softshells u.a. Gore, Gonso, Northface (k.a. inwieweit diese unter die Kategorie fallen oder nicht, das definiert m.M. eh jeder Hersteller irgendwie anders).

Die Gravit ist die, welche mir fürs Biken am meisten taugt.
Wenn bei dem aktuellen Modell innen was ergänzt wurde ("Folie") dann wär das für mich def. auch nix mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfeifferheiko (17. Dezember 2015)

2 wheel drive schrieb:


> Also mir war jetzt nicht bewusst, dass diese Jacke (älteres Modell) nicht als Softshell gelten soll....... und da steht dick und fett Softshell drauf,.......



jo und wenn ein Hersteller auf nen Kleinwagen "LKW" draus schreibt oder diesen als solchen verkauft wird daraus trotzdem kein LKW, es bleibt ein kleinwagen.
oder wird ein RR plötzlich zu nem MTB nur weil ein hersteller es als solches verkauft nur weil er keine Ahnung von dem hat was er überhaupst verkauft.....

mir ist durchaus klar das Hersteller heutzutage alles mögliche unter den kuriosesten"falschen" Bezeichnungen verkaufen, die nicht mal ansatzweise stimmen weil sie selber oft keinen dunst über ihr in China zusammengemurkstes Sortiment haben.

im falle der gravit "altes Modell" wird eine nicht winddichte"windjacke" in die rubrik softshell geschoben weil die konsumentenmasse heutzutage überwiegen dieses wort googlet."Umsatzsteigerung"

und das aktuelle Modell gehört dann in die Rubrik nicht regendichte"regenjacke" wenn der aufbau nun mal zu 100% dieser produktgruppe entspricht, mit softshell hat das beim besten willen nix mehr zu tun."aber solange der naive kunde kauft..."

nur so aus Interesse ist dir der unterschied zwischen softshell und Windjacken klar?


----------



## 2 wheel drive (17. Dezember 2015)

Wollte hier lediglich meine Erfahrung mitteilen, hätte ich geahnt, dass das solche Reaktionen hervorruft hätte ich's gelassen. 

Hoffe der TE findet ne vernünftige Jacke.


----------



## pixxelbiker (17. Dezember 2015)

An dieser Stelle ersteinmal Danke für Eure Erfahrungsberichte 
Aufgrund der aktuellen Wetterlage hab ich den Kauf erstmal aufgeschoben und werde wohl, wenns so weitergeht im Dezember erstmalig wieder in kurzen Klamotten aufs Bike steigen
Wenns wirklich kalt wird, dann wirds wohl die Vaude Miniaki, solange es nur frisch um die 0°C bleibt tuts auch das Merinoshirt mit Polarfleece drüber und der Vaude Gravit. Die Kombi hat vor kurzem so ganz gut funktioniert, evtl. geht das auch bei kälteren Temperaturen noch recht zuverlässig


----------



## pfeifferheiko (18. Dezember 2015)

pixxelbiker schrieb:


> Die Kombi hat vor kurzem so ganz gut funktioniert, evtl. geht das auch bei kälteren Temperaturen noch recht zuverlässig



sieste eh wie du damit klar kommst.
ich achte halt vor allem im winter drauf das die äussere Shell zuverlässig isoliert, wenns es da die kälte durch drück"auch wenns nur wenig sein mag" kommt dabei sellten was gutes dabei raus.
und andererseits muss ich mich zwangsweise dicker ein packen was man sich bei ner Shell die gut isoliert halt gleich sparen könnte.


----------



## _schwede (23. Dezember 2015)

pfeifferheiko schrieb:


> nur das dieses ding rein garnix mit ner softshell zu tun hat egal ob älteres Modell oder aktuelles.
> http://www.rocksports.de/shop/produ...w-Gr-XL.html?gclid=COzS5snI38kCFSHmwgod6nEMGQ
> 
> wird als *Softshell-Windjacke*"2 Sachen gleichzeitig" verkauft.
> ...



Vaude kann das schon, man muss nur darauf achten, was man kauft. Sympatex 3L taugt schon ganz gut als Hardshell, vergleichbar mit Gore Pro 3L, auch preislich.
Bei Vaude habe ich mit schmalem Körperbau eher ein Passform-Problem.

Ansonsten Gore Tool 2 ist schon eine feinde Jacke, Verarbeitung und Passform für mich genial und das Windstoppermaterial bleibt auch lange wasserdicht. Ich kann sie bei Sport aber erst unter 5C tragen, darüber ist sie zu warm.


----------



## pixxelbiker (22. Januar 2016)

An der Stelle nochmal vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten.
Wie sooft kam`s anders als vermutet.Seit dem Herbst lag hier noch ein Intersportgutschein rum...
Nach langem stöbern und anprobieren ist es dann eine sog. Hybridjake der Fa. Mammut geworden.
Modelbezeichnung: Mammut Foraker Hybrid Jacket
Link zum Hersteller: http://www.mammut.ch/DE/de_DE/Bergsteigen/Mixed--und-Eisklettern/Foraker-Hybrid-Jacket-Men/p/1010-10270-5733

Der erste Eindruck: extrem angenehm zu tragen, etwas lägerer, sportlicher Schnitt, aber auch nicht zu eng.
Bei ca 20 Km im Thüringer Wald und Temperaturen zwischen nachmittags -8°C und abends -14°C hab ich am Oberkörper nicht gefroren, trotz Rucksack war auch am Rücken kein schwitzen festzustellen.
Kombiniert habe ich die Jacke mit:
Merino-Langarmshirt(XTM), darüber ein dünnes Trikot, dann die hier erwähnte Hybridjacke und darüber die Vaude Moab Jacke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biwo (29. Januar 2016)

pixxelbiker schrieb:


> ...und darüber die Vaude Moab Jacke



Wie zufrieden bist du denn mit der Moab Jacke?
Bin auch am überlegen mir eine zuzulegen, im Netz ist allerdings wenig aussagekräftiges zu finden.
Was mich vor allem interessiert ist Einsatzgebiet (also Jahreszeiten), Packmaß, Atmungsaktivität, die Sache mit der 80%igen Winddichtigkeit (ausreichend?) und das Tragegefühl auf "nackter" Haut.
Danke schonmal


----------



## pixxelbiker (30. Januar 2016)

@Biwo :
Die Jacke war ein Spontankauf im Globi SSV vor meinem Schwedenurlaub im vergangenen August.
Etwas skeptisch war ich zu Anfang wegen der 80% Winddichtheit. Im Nachhinein war der Kauf genau richtig.
Die Temperaturen lagen meist zwischen 15°C und 25°C bei teilweise starkem Wind.
Unter der Jacke hatte ich ein kurzes Funktionsshirt, das Tragegefühl auf der Haut war angenehm, nicht schwitzig oder gar klebrig.
Sobald der Wind kühler wird spürt man deutlich das die Jacke nicht 100% winddicht ist. Für mich ist das kein problem, dann zieh ich eben vorher ein Langarmshirt drunter oder zwischen Trikot und Moab noch ein Microfleece. Bei Regen zieh ich dann eine dünne 2,5L Regenjacke drüber, das hat bislang problemlos funktioniert. Rucksacktauglich ist die Jacke meiner Meinung nach ebenfalls. Während der Schwedentour war ich mit einem voll bebackten Evoc Explorer unterwegs(8-10 KG) die Jacke weist nachwievor keine Gebrauchsspuren auf.
Das Packmaß ist minimal da der Stoff recht dünn ist.
Deffinitiv würde ich die Moab jederzeit wieder kaufen


----------



## Biwo (30. Januar 2016)

Okidoki,
vielen Dank für deine kleine Ausführung


----------



## pixxelbiker (30. Januar 2016)

Etwas stöbern in den Onlineshopd macht da durchaus Sinn, hab die Jacke schon öfters für ca 40,00 Euro gesehen..


----------



## Mzungu (31. Januar 2016)

Um mal was völlig anders ins Rennen zu werfen:
Ich habe seit Oktober eine Lodenjacke von Roughstuff (https://www.raffstaff.de/).
Das ist der Ersatz für meine 6 Jahre alte North Face Apex Softshelljacke. Nicht als reine Bike-Jacke gekauft, sondern als Allrounder.
Seit Oktober trage ich sie fast jeden Tag, auch auf dem Rad zur Arbeit. Bis 8 Grad nur mit einem T-Shirt drunter, wenn es kühler wird mit einem leichten Merinoshirt. Tiefsttemperatur war -8 Grad, da hatte ich auf dem Bike nur einen Fleecepulli drunter.

Diese Jacke ist mit Abstand das Beste, was ich je hatte. Sie ist atmungsaktiver als alle Softshelljacken zusammen. Wasserfest ist sie auch (nicht dicht, aber 20 min Dauerregen sind kein Problem). Winddichtigkeit ist auch kein Thema. 
Für andere Outdooraktivitäten ist sie auch bestens geeignet, der Stoff ist robust, brandhemmend (Lagerfeuer...), nimmt keine fremden Gerüche an. Eine Nacht auf dem Balkon, und der Lagerfeuergeruch ist weg.
Ich bin absolut begeistert.


----------



## pfeifferheiko (31. Januar 2016)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Um mal was völlig anders ins Rennen zu werfen:
> Ich habe seit Oktober eine Lodenjacke von Roughstuff (https://www.raffstaff.de/).



hatte ich mal 2 tage zum testen und ging danach wieder retour zum absender.

das ding ist im besten fall als windresistent zu bezeichnen, da pfeift es klar durch, auch ist das ding mit leichtem regen auch schon überfordert.
echter ordentlicher loden ist absolut winddicht nur so am rande und regen juckt solchen auch nicht wirklich.

das was als loden hier bezeichnet wird ist bestenfalls gepfuschter wollfilz und ne ganze ecke weit weg von dem was ich von echten lodenprodukten so kenne.
das es dann noch bleischwer ist"knapp 1 KG wars" im bezug zu dem was es eigentlich bringt ist dann noch ein dickes minus......

für Sport ist aber auch hochwertiger echter loden trotz allem ungeeignet und dieser wollfilz halt noch weniger.

mehr als für den  täglichen einkaufsweg nicht zu gebrauchen."modeprodukt"


----------



## Mzungu (31. Januar 2016)

schwachsinn.
ich weiss ja nicht was für ein montagsmodel du erwischt hast, aber alles was du schreibst trifft auf meine deubelskerl  nicht zu. und ich hab sie länger als 2 tage im einsatz.


----------



## dirty sam (31. Januar 2016)

Nee, ne. Ich halte mich doch lieber zurück. Bringt nichts.


----------



## pfeifferheiko (1. Februar 2016)

Mzungu schrieb:


> schwachsinn.
> ich weiss ja nicht was für ein montagsmodel du erwischt hast, aber alles was du schreibst trifft auf meine deubelskerl  nicht zu.



gibt etliche Erfahrungsberichte"reviews" zu dem ding im netz, soll dann jeder mit dem was ich festgestellt ab und deinem eindruck vergleichen.

echter loden hat diese klaren mängel auf jeden fall dann eben auch nicht ist das worum es geht.

mal die andere frage, wie viele lodenprodukte hattest schon im besitzt und in Verwendung um zu diesem Produkt nen vergleich zu haben?


----------



## _schwede (1. Februar 2016)

pfeifferheiko schrieb:


> gibt etliche Erfahrungsberichte"reviews" zu dem ding im netz, soll dann jeder mit dem was ich festgestellt ab und deinem eindruck vergleichen.
> 
> echter loden hat diese klaren mängel auf jeden fall dann eben auch nicht ist das worum es geht.
> 
> mal die andere frage, wie viele lodenprodukte hattest schon im besitzt und in Verwendung um zu diesem Produkt nen vergleich zu haben?


Das teil würde bei mir schon aus Gewichtsgründen rausfallen. Auch fleece haben es schwer gegen primaloft, wenn es ums Wärme \ Gewichtsverhältnis geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (2. Februar 2016)

pfeifferheiko schrieb:


> gibt etliche Erfahrungsberichte"reviews" zu dem ding im netz, soll dann jeder mit dem was ich festgestellt ab und deinem eindruck vergleichen.
> 
> echter loden hat diese klaren mängel auf jeden fall dann eben auch nicht ist das worum es geht.
> 
> mal die andere frage, wie viele lodenprodukte hattest schon im besitzt und in Verwendung um zu diesem Produkt nen vergleich zu haben?



Ich hatte noch keine anderen Lodenprodukte. Brauche ich für meinen eigenen Eindruck doch auch garnicht, oder? Wie gesagt, ich habe die Jacke jetzt seit gut 4 Monaten im fast täglichen Einsatz. Dabei haben sich die von mir beschriebenen Eigenschaften bestätigt. Ob "echter" Loden oder nicht, ich bin mit den Eigenschaften absolut zufrieden, finde sie besser als Softshell und empfehle sie gern weiter. Aber ich glaube das müssen wir 2 jetzt nicht unbedingt in diesem Thread weiter diskutieren - ich bin zufrieden, du warst es nicht. Punkt. Für den Threadersteller ist die Jacke vermutlich wegen des Gewichts raus. Punkt. Ist doch alles in Ordnung so.


----------



## pfeifferheiko (2. Februar 2016)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch keine anderen Lodenprodukte. Brauche ich für meinen eigenen Eindruck doch auch garnicht, oder?



um zu verstehen was richtiger loden kann und warum dieses lodenartige Produkt dagegen deutlich abfällt ist das aber ne praktische Sache.



Mzungu schrieb:


> Ob "echter" Loden oder nicht, ich bin mit den Eigenschaften absolut zufrieden, finde sie besser als Softshell und empfehle sie gern weiter.



das viele softshells einfach nur ne Zumutung sind ist auch kein Thema.
und das du nur schlechtes bisher gekauft hast tut mir auch leid.

nur mtb gehört doch irgendwo in die gruppe Leistungssport"zumindest für mich" wenn man nicht nur täglich 10min zum Supermarkt fährt und wann wird jemals wolle dafür empfohlen?
im grunde nie ausser gelegentlich mal dünne unterwäschesachen und das eben auch nur mit Einschränkungen.

"Tier"wolle saugt sich fast gleich stark voll wie baumwolle und hat dann ähnlich negative Eigenschaften wie diese.
tierwolle hat ein extrem schlechtes wärme/gewichtsverhältnis.
tierwolle hat auch fast gleich schlechte feuchtigkeitsleitende Eigenschaften wie baumwolle.
.....

in summe seiner Eigenschaften ist tierwolle ganz einfach ein ungeeignetes material"fast so schlecht wie baumwolle" für sport, darum existierten auch keine wollprodukte die für Leistungssport geeignet sind, wird's auch nie geben und wird auch niemals ein seriöser Hersteller als dafür geeignet anbieten.


----------



## Mzungu (2. Februar 2016)

Na gut. Dann gebe ich mir mit dem Schwitzen demnächst mal mehr Mühe


----------



## Nepumuk. (2. Februar 2016)

@pfeifferheiko Nach deine Ausführung zufolge hast du ja schon viel Erfahrung mit guten Produkten. Kannst du da Bitte ein paar Softshells konkret nennen? Nur zu schreiben was nicht funktioniert hilft kaum weiter. 
Ich habe bisher eine Langlauf Jacke von Salomon zum biken benutzt welche vorne mit einem Windstopper ausgestattet ist und am Rücken einen sehr atmungsaktiven Stoff hat. http://www.salomon.com/de/product/equipe-softshell-jkt-m.html?article=363252 Funktioniert bei mir bisher ganz gut nur die ist langsam durch und ich brauche was neues.


----------



## _schwede (2. Februar 2016)

Gore Tool


----------



## pfeifferheiko (2. Februar 2016)

Nepumuk. schrieb:


> @pfeifferheiko Nach deine Ausführung zufolge hast du ja schon viel Erfahrung mit guten Produkten. Kannst du da Bitte ein paar Softshells konkret nennen? Nur zu schreiben was nicht funktioniert hilft kaum weiter.



ich hab da auch bisher nur mittelmässiges bis sehr schlechtes im besitzt und würd davon nichts jemandem empfehlen.
ich versuchs darum wieder mit zwiebeln, isoschicht und äussere Shell getrennt.

und da nach der zwiebelgrundlage jede schicht ne eigene Funktion übernimmt muss die äussere nur gegen wind und wetter schützen und nichts wärmen, das übernimmt die isoschicht.
 die isoschicht dagegen muss im grunde primär nur gut wärmen und ein gutes wärme/gewichtsverhältnis haben.

ne softshell soll ja beides zusammen machen nur eine die nicht irgendwo mängel hat ist mir halt bisher nicht untergekommen.
entweder wärmt es kaum und ist verhältnismässig schwer.
die anderen haben dann wieder kaum windresistenz und somit dringt kälte durch diese und es muss dagegen wieder was aussen drüber.
die nächsten haben nen windstopper drin was wasser staut.
die nächsten haben geklebtes futter was auch nicht besser ist und den  selben Effekt wie windstopper hat.
.......

ne softshell die wirklich in jedem punkt überzeugen kann und wo alles stimmt ist ne Lebensaufgabe.


----------

